# sensitive tummy



## ellie (Aug 3, 2011)

does anyone have a cockapoo with a sensitive tummy my cockapoo olly is 18 weeks old and since i got him at 10 weeks old he has never been away from the vet.i was feeding him james wellbeloved lamb/rice he was ok on it for 2 weeks then started being sick and diahorea he ended up on antibiotics and something to put a lining on his stomache. the vet gave me some food and told me to introduce his kibble back in his diet over 10 days i did and 3 days into it he started being sick and diahorea again.took him back to the vet was given more antibiotics an stuff to line his stomache vet said to try the fish/rice variety,ive tried it but he wont eat the vets food when i add it the vet said he may have to go on prescription food has anyone else got a cockapoo with this condition ive been worried sick about him he has been quite poorly with it


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Hi Ellie, that's a real worry for you. Natural probiotic yoghurt is very good to give for upset tummys and also when they are on antibiotics as it puts back the healthy bacteria into the gut. You can give it on its own or on the food. Dylan had really bad tummy trouble when I first got him, with blood and mucus in his poo and it didn't clear up until I put him onto Natural Instinct when it cleared up within 2 days. You will find lots of information on here if you put it into the search box, or you can look at the website http://www.naturalinstinct.com.
Lots of us on this forum feed it now and for dogs with sensitive stomachs, the more natural the food, the better. Hope Olly gets better soon.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi Ellie 

Oakley was quite poorly when I first got him .. very loose toilet and blood in it too... a trip the vet was needed... special food and vitamin paste and he was fine after that.. the vet thought he may have picked up something in our garden or at the breeders premises and eaten it... 

I would go back to your vet ... please let us know how you get on ... also talk to your vet about the new diet ... your vet is the best place for this type of advice 

sending you a big hug.. you must be so worried xxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2011)

personally i would put the puppy on royal canin puppy buiscuits completly and sep water add lib (eat as he likes) and do at least 4 weeks and do not change or give any thing else he will get better and acidophulus capsules from the health shop romeo


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Hi Ellie,

Maisie was poorly when we first got her at 10 wks with diahorea with blood so I know how worried you must be....has your vet taken a stool sample? Its good to rule out a parasite infection.

I would agree with Helen (Dylansmum) about the natural live yoghurt and can also recommend Natural Instinct food.

Hope your dog is better soon ...do let us know how you get on. xx


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Hi Ellie
Betty is almost 16 weeks and she has had a runny tummy on and off (more on than off) pretty much since we got her. She had been on strong antibitoics after her attack but even before that she was runny. She was
also started on JWB Kibble. Tried bland diet of chicken and rice and gave
natural yohurt but didn't have much effect. Have just changed to Orijen
on Friday and have seen a big improvement.... keeping fingers crossed. It is a worry though although Betty was never 'ill' with it.
Good luckxx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

My dogs are on Orijen .. I am really happy with it and so are they ... 

They also enjoy a chicken wing too


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Izzy was the same for several months with a lot of blood and mucus in her very loose stools. We fed her chicken and rice and gradually mixed in vegetables. She was tested for parasites and bacteria by the vet but needed a blood test to rule out the virus he suspected. She was so small and so poorly I didn't want to subject her to a blood test as there would be no treatment for a virus. I now have her on Natural Instinct and she never has any tummy troubles - until this new food she regularly had bouts of bloody stools.


----------



## Laney (Aug 7, 2011)

Rocky was just the same until recently and we were spending a fortune at the vets. We have now switched to Natural Instinct...and so far, wonderful! Hoping we have cracked it....and Rocky LOVES dinner time!


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Great to hear what a positive effect Natural Instinct (and Orijen) have had for all these dogs.


----------



## dogtired (Jul 2, 2011)

Same here, Maple had loose and bloody stools when she was about 8wks. I too took her to the vets for test etc. I just gave her royal canin junior and mixed it in with a little wet food and she has been fine.xx


----------



## ellie (Aug 3, 2011)

thankyou everyone for youre advise i gave olly his dinner this evening and tried a small amount of the james wellbeloved fish/rice again, mixed with the food the vet gave me, he ate it no bother this time i will see how he goes over the next couple of days adding small amounts everyday if he starts being sick and has any diahorea again i will take him straight to the vet.the vet had said he may have to have a x ray and blood tests done if this happened again i feel so sorry for him.i will let you know how he gets on. we went to his 3rd puppy class tonight he is so clever he learns things quickly is this a cockapoo thing?he cant have treats so i boiled some chicken for his rewards he loves chicken so it kept his attention all through the class im really proud of him ellie


----------



## dogtired (Jul 2, 2011)

Bless him, I hope he gets better really soon, or at least you find a diet that suits him. I hate to think of them when they are not well. You just wish they could talk to you and tell you what they really want!! Mind you boiled chicken is a really good treat! my Maple would rather have that than a dog biscuit etc !!!.xxx


----------



## Morph (Jan 28, 2010)

Darla was on Hills Science Plan, recommended by vets, made by vets blah blah blah.

Think she was about 8 months old when she got a really bad tummy. Down to the vets, got the paste (which the vet won't give you unless you see them and they want £30 just to do that, but you can buy it off the internet) 
We keep a couple of tubes at home now, just incase.
Starvation for 24 hours, then boiled chicken and rice for 5 days. All was good, gave her normal food in the morning, stomach bad (really bad) again in the evening. Started reading the ingredients of both the wet and dry food. Full of barley and other cereals to bulk it out, crap food basically.

Have now got her on James Wellbeloved Cereal Free dry food and Natures Harvest Wet food. The Natures Harvest is about 80% meat content, vegetables that you can actually see in the food and no bad cheap stuff to bulk it out. Both available from Pets at Home, or order off the internet.
She has been fine ever since, cannot recommend this food enough.

Have found that we can't swap flavours on her as this can cause a slight upset for a few days. Lamb and Rice flavour for both wet and dry.
If someone gives her bread/chips.crisps etc then this can set her off, we don't give her *any* human food unless it's meat/fish or veg. 
Keep an eye on treats as well as the they are mainly made of cereal.
We stick to Nature's Menu meaty treats and Fish 4 Dogs treats(100% fish) and Pigs Ears

Have a look next time you're in the pet store and read what goes into food/treats. You'll be amazed! My favourite is Vegetable Derivative WTF!

Hope this helps.

Morph


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Ha Ha I agree about the veg derivative Morph 

If anyone wants to check out their kibble/wet there is a good website although American so not all UK foods on there but a lot are, then go to:

www.dogfoodanalysis.com


----------

